# Drilling or live sparring



## JDenz (Feb 9, 2003)

Which do you think improves your skill level more.  I mean obviously you need to do both but what do you guys feel help you more.


----------



## ace (Feb 10, 2003)

Live Sparring
:asian:


----------



## lvwhitebir (Feb 11, 2003)

For me they both serve a different purpose and thus help me equally.  Live sparring let's me try things that randomly develop and develop with a resisting partner.  Drilling then lets me perfect things, such as getting the right sequence of events down.  So sparring gives me the insight into what I need to drill more, and without drilling, sparring is just rolling around trying to force things.

WhiteBirch


----------



## J-kid (Feb 14, 2003)

I like both equaly


----------



## RyuShiKan (Feb 14, 2003)

I agree with J-K. 
You need both.
You need drilling to get the move down correctly with enough speed, power and balance..then you can have fun doing it for real to see if  you have it and can use it at speed while the other guy is trying to do the same to you.


Every time I see someone that only does live sparring they are sloppy and you know they havent done their homework. They just get in there and start swinginand then get their *** handed to them by the guy that has done his homework and sparring.


----------



## JDenz (Feb 14, 2003)

I think I learn alot more drilling but sparing is definitly more fun


----------



## MartialArtist (Feb 14, 2003)

You drill so you can spar
You spar so you can drill

If you spar without drilling, you get a huge mess when you fight
If you drill without sparring, you get a huge mess when you fight


----------



## James Kovacich (Feb 23, 2003)

Both are the same. Like the yin and yang. One is not complete without the other.


----------

